# Sweet Zoe



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

My son's chocolate lab, Zoe, was diagnosed with lung cancer less than a week ago. She's gone downhill fast and is struggling to breathe today so they have made the difficult decision and are having a vet come to the house. They live 2 hours from me and I cannot be there but my daughter is going over to be with my son and his girlfriend. Zoe lived with me for 5 years when my son was in college so she is like my dog, too. She would have been 12 in October. I wanted to post some pictures of her with me and my kids and hope all of you can keep her and her family in your thoughts today. She was the sweetest dog. We will miss her so much.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I had to post another picture from 2009 of Zoe, Marilyn and my baby Leo.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Zoe. 
She's beautiful. 

My thoughts and prayers to you and your family. 
I know she was loved and will be missed by you all. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Run free, sweet Zoe!


----------

